# Solved: How can I setup different shipping methods for my Paypal Account? Anyone know



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi all, 
I am developing a website with Dreamweaver. I will be selling
several products that will have about 4 different shipping methods
because the supplier uses different shipping methods depending on
how much you are buying from them.

For example:
From $.01 - $100.00  the shipping is $8.00 (USD)
From $100.00 - $250.00 the shipping will be based on 8.0% of total purchase
From $250.00  $500.00 the shipping will be based on 8.75% of total purchase
From $500.00 - $1000.00 the shipping will be based on 9.00% of total purchase

After trying to set this up with shipping methods within my Paypal account
unsuccessfully and then talking to a Paypal rep on the phone they said this will not 
work. 

Question: How can I do this? hopefully for free? using something else? new to this
shopping cart stuff...thanks in advance for any help..dano


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

are u intigrating paypal options to a web page or r u using prepackaged shopping cart? it depends who u choose for hosting your website, most hosting companies offer a shopping cart solution included with your account. 
try this http://www.hassline.com they offer 2 free ecommerce shopping cart that u can install & configure to work with your website.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Yes I was trying to use paypals shopping cart to my web page. You can setup the shipping methods for either a dollar amount or for a percentage of the cost of a product...I thought it would work for both but they said it will only work for one method (dollar amount for example, not dollar amount and %). 
I am using 1&1.com as my hosting site but I don't know off hand if they have a shopping cart solution as of yet....
The link you left http://www.hassline.com, can their cart work with paypal if you have a papal account? or how does that work? Sounds kinda confusing, but then I'm still new to setting up a shopping cart...thanks for any help...


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

if u try to use paypal shopping cart then u have to go with their available options. or u can use a different shooping cart package & add your paypal account settings to it.
u can use paypal with any shopping cart (u have to add the paypal section in your code)
hassline offers the following shopping cart as addition & store
http://www.oscommerce.com/ check it out


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Thanks for the info on that http://www.oscommerce.com/ site.

I see that you can use UPS or USPS. Do you know can you set it up to ship by zip code for like UPS ground?

This is what I finally decided I may need to do. The supplier for my products will drop ship using UPS ground and by zip code so I need to set this up as well. Thanks in advance...


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think OS Commererce has a feature where u can add all zipcode but i'm not sure. this is exteremly time consuming. call hassline sales & ask them that question, they might be able to answer


----------

